# Autostart geht nicht, Win XP SP3



## tobsa (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe das Problem, das meine Autostart Programme beim ersten hochfahren des Rechners nicht automatisch starten.
Der PC wird als kleiner Fileserver betrieben, den ich per WOL starte und soll später automatsich durch ein script heruntergefahren werden.

Genau dieses Script startet beim ersten booten nicht. Wenn ich den Benutzer wechsle, startet es aber.

Der PC fährt automatisch in ein ohne Passwort geschütztes User-Konto ohne Admin rechte. (Muss ja auch, wie soll ich den ein Passwort angeben?)

(Das Programm auch in den "All Users" Autostart zu legen bringt nicht, führt lediglich dazu, das beim Benutzer wechsel das Programm 2x gestartet wird.)

mfg


----------



## big-bang90 (26. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein das du das Programm als Admin ausführen musst?
MfG


----------



## tobsa (26. Oktober 2010)

hmm, ja ansich schon, ist jetzt etwas verzwickt..
Das Programm muss ich als Admin ausführen, kann ich ja nicht, deswegen starte ich das Programm über "RunAsSpc". Das startet mir das Programm als Admin. (dann muss ich kein Passwort für den Admin eingeben).

Also, das "RunAsSpc" kann ich als User ausführen, von daher brauch ich eigentlich keine Adminrechte.

Edit: Hab auch schon versucht, das RunAsSpc über eine kleine .exe zu starten, nur eine Zeile, die mir den Pfad öffnet. Geht auch nicht. Und für das brauch ich ja auf keinen Fall Admin rechte.

Edit2: Kann es sein, das ich keine Verknüpfung auf eine Verknüpfung im Autostart haben kann?


----------



## rd4eva (26. Oktober 2010)

> Der PC fährt automatisch in ein ohne Passwort geschütztes User-Konto ohne Admin rechte. (Muss ja auch, wie soll ich den ein Passwort angeben?)


Zu diesem Punkt kann ich nur sagen das man auch unter xp eine Automatische Anmeldung verwenden kann.(Funktioniert auch mit passwortgeschützten Konten)

Siehe dazu kb315231


> 1. Klicken Sie auf Start und anschließend auf Ausführen.
> 2. Geben Sie in das Feld Öffnen den Befehl control userpasswords2 ein, und klicken Sie auf OK.
> 3. Deaktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen "Benutzer müssen für diesen Computer Benutzernamen und Kennwort eingeben", und klicken Sie anschließend auf Übernehmen.
> 4. Geben Sie im Fenster Automatische Anmeldung das Kennwort im Feld Kennwort ein, und geben Sie es dann erneut im Feld Kennwort bestätigen ein.
> 5. Klicken Sie auf OK, um das Fenster Automatische Anmeldung zu schließen, und klicken Sie anschließend nochmal auf OK, um das Fenster Benutzerkonten zu schließen.


----------



## tobsa (26. Oktober 2010)

hab ich mich glaub falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.
ich möchte ja als User angemeldet werden, nicht als Admin.
Also am Autostart liegt es ansich nicht, wenn ich eine andere Verknüpfung reinziehe geht er, aber bei dem anderen Programm wird es einfach nicht ausgeführt.

Hab das Konto nun als Admin ausführen lassen, dort geht der autostart mit der Verknüpfung ebenfalls nicht. Denke das das Programm "Runasscp" wohl einfach nicht über den autostart gestartet wird/werden will/keine Ahnung warum..


----------



## rd4eva (26. Oktober 2010)

Auf welche Art versucht du runasspc denn zu starten?
Btw. könntest du auch mal im Eventviewer (start->ausführen->eventvwr) nachsehen ob etwas geloggt wurde.


----------



## tobsa (27. Oktober 2010)

gerade über die kleine .exe die nur den link zum runasscp beinhaltet. also, verknüpfung auf diese .exe im Ordner Autostart.

ich lass das konto nun einfach als admin, was mir zwar nicht gefällt, aber ich finde auch keine andere lösung..
dann fällt auch das problem weg, das ich das script als admin ausführen muss, da er ja schon admin ist.

mfg


----------

